# Warhound titan scratch build



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

I started building DoW buildings (see Tactica Control and Plasma Generator) in part to use up some old foamboard. As the board was almost gone, I found another stack of old pieces. Five minutes later I also found printouts of this template, so I thought "wouldn't it make for a nice bit of terrain to have to smoking titan's feet on a base?" Well to make a long story short I started cutting:





































...and ended up with a pair of basic legs. That was a lot of fun, so I got carried away and now there is a primered Warhound Titan in my shed. Will post more pictures (and maybe more useless comments) as soon as I find the time. Maybe even do a painting WIP if I ever manage to decide between Legio Crucius (like the Badad War and already have the required 'colors' for my airbrush) of Legio Ignatum (old school all the way, I actually remember playing the original Adeptus Titanicus when it came out). Ah well signing off and show more later.


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

I missed a lot of in between pictures because I got carried away on the project. These are a couple of shots of the titan covered in its basecoat. I rather like how the scratch build Plasma Cannon has turned out. The model is now allready covered in basic metallic paint. Next step will involve the purchase of some vallejo air red and yellow so I can start turning it into a Legio Ignatum warhound.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

WOW!

thats looking GREAT!


----------

